# Dro Scale Question



## tpic402 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a mititoyo dro head cables and scales the scales are not the right size, Do I have to use mititoyo scales on this DRO.  and if not, what do I need to know to purchase new scales.


----------



## countryguy (Jul 30, 2015)

Can you clarify a few things for us.   What do you mean by the scales are not the right size?   Is the resolution wrong or there is a physical size issue in the connections you need to accomplish .  Any pics and model numbers are always appreciated c. 

Best 
CG.


----------



## tpic402 (Jul 30, 2015)

The mill they came off  of was smaller  x  and y ,  and supposedly one of the scales had a "glitch" in it, I was wondering are  scales, and their connectors universal.   These are glass scales. I can post pics if needed.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 8, 2015)

The scale connectors are not universal from manufacture to manufacture.  So you would have to get the wiring diagram of the connectors to the Mitutoyo scales and to the scales of the one's you want to buy and compare the two to determine if the conversion can be made.  You also have to look at the voltages of the two as well as the signals of the unit to see if they are compatible.  If in doubt, buy new Mitutoyo scales!  Yeah, I know, they are very pricey!  I have a Mitutoyo readout with their scales I've been using for over 15 years!  Still working good!


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 11, 2015)

:+1:   I would call dropros and ask if is scales will work. He may be able to help. besides pinout the output data can very and clock speed.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 26, 2015)

Replacement Mitutoyo glass scales can be very pricey.  Depending on the size they can run from $300.00 to over $1,600.00.  You might be better off to replace the entire unit.  A few years ago I installed  DRO Pros Electronica system with magnetic scales.  The upside to magnetic scales is that they are coolant proof, are easy to install, and can be modified and even cut to size without damaging their integrity.  The downside is you can't store your magnetic base indicator on them.  A complete new 2 axis magnetic DRO costs less than a small set of Mitutoyo replacement glass scales.


----------



## countryguy (Aug 27, 2015)

Jim Dawson has some very good writeups about his use of the magnetic strip readers and DRO.   The scales i encounter are usually a quadrature encoder (incremental  type).   4 channels and a few resolutions to choose from.   The mag scales are the way I would go if I could-  But I'm done investing for awhile!;-)   the quad encoders will interface to your DRO typically.  Mine (Jensn) just had some settings for they resolution scale I put on.     then remember you need to run the calibrate routine on your DRO.    input the offset and then it should be really accurate.     that's my experience thus far.  CG. 

http://www.sra-measurement.com/high-accuracy-magnetic-linear-tape.html
http://www.dawsoncontrols.com/millupgrade.html


----------

